# Problem: OS in MASM!



## Script_Kiddie (11. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich suche schon ewig das Netz nach Betriebssystem-Tutorials für MASM ab, aber finde nur NASM 
Leider hab ich mich jetzt schon so an die Syntax von MASM gewöhnt und wollte fragen, ob es möglich ist, ein kleines Betriebssystem auch in MASM zu schreiben?
Einen kleinen,primitiven Kernel habe ich fertig, aber ich kann ja keine .BIN Datei mit MASM erstellen   Oder doch?

Wenn es nicht möglich sein sollte, muss ich wohl auf NASM umsteigen ...
Thx im Vorraus!


----------



## defc0n1 (25. August 2004)

*Hi....*

Hi 

ich kann dir leider nicht helfen aber du mir vielleicht?
Könntest du mir ein paar von den Links zu den Tutorials geben die du gefunden hast und vielleicht noch ein paar Tips zum Programmieren von Betriebssystmen.

Vielen Dank

mb

Fabian


----------

